# I finally fixed my slice



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Ever since I started golfing Ive had this WICKED slice. Im talking when I was 16 Id hit it 250 down range with real wood and 100 yards into the cornfield. 
Ive always been told to close up my right hand a bit and that would cure it. But it never did. So this was always a point of discouragement in my game, as you can imagine. There were a number of times all the clubs in my bag found themselves downrange after a tee shot.
Well when I joined this site there was an ad at the top of the page on a new kind of golf swing. I watched most of that series of email lessons. In one of the lessons he talked about the location of your grip. I did the little lesson with my son, and sure enough, according to what he was saying I would theoretically be opening the clubface at point of impact. So I closed up my left hand a little. That seemed to help a bit. But I still had my right hand closed also, and I started thinking. 
If I was opening the clubface at impact, by closing my right hand wouldnt that cause me to open the club even more? So I closed up my left hand, but by having my right closed I would be fighting myself, right? So I opened up my right hand a little bit. 
What this does in effect, is, I am gripping the club at approximately the same distance my wrists flop during my swing so when Im at address it closes the club face, but during my swing, at the point of impact, I have opened up the club face, to where it is straight, instead of opening it to an open position. 
Bingo. No more slice. 
I am now hitting the majority of my drives straight as an arrow. And when a little slice does sneak in , it is very little and at least the ball stays inbounds. 
I hope I was able to convey this to you in an articulate manner so you are able to understand what I am saying.
But the outcome is, no more slice. I am very happy.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim: I understand exactly what you did because I did the same thing. Now if I could get my fairway woods to work I'd be happy. I know it's my set up and possibly coming over the top.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I never could hit a fairway wood and it appears I still can't. I used to carry 2 through SW for irons.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

good to hear Tim that you fixed your slice I dont carry a fairwat wood either normally thats a job for my 3 wood or hybrid and sometimes a long iron.


----------



## Doug Green (Dec 28, 2010)

That good to hear, Tim! I'm also improving mine and hope to get there soon.


----------



## sleddriver (Jun 4, 2010)

Surtees said:


> good to hear Tim that you fixed your slice *I dont carry a fairwat wood either normally thats a job for my 3 wood *or hybrid and sometimes a long iron.


A 3 wood is a fairway wood.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhmmm sort of I class it as a tee box wood...


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I can hit the 3 off the tee well, but I cant hit it off the fairway. Cant seem to hit the hybrids either. Anybody got any tips?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm close; What I did is take a stance with the little toe of the left foot inline with the ball the face and shaft make a line up the outside of the left leg and adjust from there to the left until I started hitting the ball. the problem now is I can't remember my set up all the time. the next possible problem is my take away I drag the club back until I'm forced in the backswing to raise the club. this may be changing the tempo of the swing. If spring and a little warmer weather get here I might be able fix the problem or see my pro.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe I can insert a question here. What was the point of replacing the long Iron with hybrids?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Hybrids are known for being longer, and more forgiving than their equivalent long iron clubs....All other things being equal. Most amateurs don't have a high enough swing speed to hit 2,3, and 4 irons correctly. They can't get the height needed to make these clubs work. Amateurs (me included) do not have the swing skills to hit down, and through the ball which is the correct swing for using (longer) irons. Like others, I can swing shorter irons correctly, but not the longer irons. :dunno: The center of gravity on hybrids, due to their construction, is able to be placed farther back from the club face which generates a higher ball flight. The construction of a hybrid allows it to be swung the same way as a fairway club, with a more sweeping motion through impact, while achieving as much, if not more distance than the equivalent long iron. Hybrids are usually longer in shaft length than the same lofted long iron, which in turn helps with longer ball flights.


Tim said:


> Maybe I can insert a question here. What was the point of replacing the long Iron with hybrids?


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I might have lost to much swing to hit a long iron properly then. Id better learn how to hit the hybrid.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim said:


> I might have lost to much swing to hit a long iron properly then. Id better learn how to hit the hybrid.


Tim: how many times a week do you play? if you're like me you don't get out and play enough, so its going to be a battle to improve evey aspect of your game. I'm not going to play the same quality of golf like Fogshair or Fourputt, DennisM, Big Hobbit and Surtees. but if we do ever get together its going to be a fun 18 holes of laughs. You and I need to play more. This has been a long winter for me I've played three times none of them stellar rounds but I had fun. The best thing about the forum is the knowledge that the members have to share. I recommend you try both and see which is best for you.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Huh, Broken Tee, just a point of clarification here. My "quality of golf" as you put it, is better described as "sporadic quality golf". Even "random quality golf" might be more appropriate. :laugh: My game for the day is what ever I show up at the 1st tee with. You are right of course that the more a person plays, and practices, the more consistent their game will be. I play and practice enough to usually break 90 most of the time. Anything under 80 is usually a gift, and I feel lucky enough to run down a mark a KENO ticket. BTW, we had a slight "dusting" of snow at our house last night. Scared the hell out of me. I thought the local power plant had exploded. Sorry friend. Wish I could tell you how much is headed your way. 


broken tee said:


> Tim: how many times a week do you play? if you're like me you don't get out and play enough, so its going to be a battle to improve evey aspect of your game. I'm not going to play the same quality of golf like Fogshair or Fourputt, DennisM, Big Hobbit and Surtees. but if we do ever get together its going to be a fun 18 holes of laughs. You and I need to play more. This has been a long winter for me I've played three times none of them stellar rounds but I had fun. The best thing about the forum is the knowledge that the members have to share. I recommend you try both and see which is best for you.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You are right , but the point is that you play more rounds rhan I therefor you have worked some kinks out that I have not, Don't get me started on writing make believe adventures of Surtees on the golf course because I can't play with this white stuff on the grouns. we got 3 inches here most is south around ceder city.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I love to golf in Cedar City. All those Prairie Dogs (and their burrows) in the fairways, makes for some interesting golf hazards. The fact that some of those "hazards" move around while the ball is moving can give a golfer fits. 


broken tee said:


> You are right , but the point is that you play more rounds rhan I therefor you have worked some kinks out that I have not, Don't get me started on writing make believe adventures of Surtees on the golf course because I can't play with this white stuff on the grouns. we got 3 inches here most is south around ceder city.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Tim: how many times a week do you play? if you're like me you don't get out and play enough, so its going to be a battle to improve evey aspect of your game. I'm not going to play the same quality of golf like Fogshair or Fourputt, DennisM, Big Hobbit and Surtees. but if we do ever get together its going to be a fun 18 holes of laughs. You and I need to play more. This has been a long winter for me I've played three times none of them stellar rounds but I had fun. The best thing about the forum is the knowledge that the members have to share. I recommend you try both and see which is best for you.


How many times a week do I play? A better question would be how many times a year. LOL. I will get more time practicing than playing. If I can get out and hit 60 or 90 balls a week, hit some chips up on the green and hit some puts Ill be happy. If I can actually play 9 holes a month Ill be lucky. 
I have to pay for 3 people to go, and I havnt won lotto yet


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Tim: how many times a week do you play? if you're like me you don't get out and play enough, so its going to be a battle to improve evey aspect of your game. I'm not going to play the same quality of golf like Fogshair or Fourputt, DennisM, Big Hobbit and Surtees. but if we do ever get together its going to be a fun 18 holes of laughs. You and I need to play more. This has been a long winter for me I've played three times none of them stellar rounds but I had fun. The best thing about the forum is the knowledge that the members have to share. I recommend you try both and see which is best for you.


uuuummm quality of golf that I play well first thanks for finally admitting I'm better then you:cheeky4: and secondly well quality that term is used loosely with me lol. I have been playing more lately but there can be dry spells to I'm getting back into study soon so I'm sure that won’t help. I agree the best way to improve is to play/practise more the ever challenge of life getting in the way of me being on the tour. Speaking of the tour just look how much those guys practise in a week they are hitting hundreds of balls everyday to stay at the level they are at let alone trying to improve.

for me I played a course on the weekend that I only play every once in a while at a place we go for holidays and I have dropped my score over the nine by 6 strokes over last time I played it. Which I am more than happy about could of even been a little better if my putting was better but I am not complaining that my game so days one part works really well and another day it won’t.

P.S Bob feel free to write some more stories they are good for a laugh.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Tim, have you thought of trying an offset driver/3 wood/hybrids. Maybe worth getting down to your local driving range and giving one a bash


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

No, never thought about it. What would be the reason to?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Big Hobbit said:


> Tim, have you thought of trying an offset driver/3 wood/hybrids. Maybe worth getting down to your local driving range and giving one a bash





Tim said:


> No, never thought about it. What would be the reason to?


The reason for offset clubs is they help keep the hands ahead of the ball, and for whatever reason give the player more time to uncock the wrists and rotate the hands. They're designed to help cut down on slicing.

I've got an offset driver but not so much to cut back on slicing, more to help me hit the draw.

Best Google it for a more accurate explaination.

Good luck

Brian


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll look into it


----------

